# How much streaming audio can a broadband connection support?



## Lamarviking (Dec 4, 2004)

If I want to connect 8-10 tivos to my broadbannd connection and have them stream audio from shoutcast all at the same time, can a single broadband connection support this?


----------



## brunson (Apr 26, 2005)

"Broadband" is a broad term. How fast is your connection? And what bitrate are the data streams? My Comcast is (supposedly) 6MB, which should handle it with no problem. A 1MB connection may be pushing it.

connection speed / ( ( datastream bitrate 1 + datastream bitrate 2 + ... + datastream bitrate n ) * 1.1 ) < 1 means you're probably okay


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Also, if there's any chance one or more of the TiVos may be connected (and listening) to the same stream simultaneously, you can download the Shoutcast Steramer Plugin and/or the standalone Shoutcast Server and fetch only one stream from the web over your broadband, and serve all the TiVos listening to it from the locally streamed one.

Added usefulness - you can 'DJ' over it, mix in microphone, other sources, fade into other streams/songs etc etc.

Out of curiosity, what are these TiVos going to used for?


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

No follow-up, eh?

I'd love to know how things worked out!


----------



## Lamarviking (Dec 4, 2004)

ashu said:


> No follow-up, eh?
> 
> I'd love to know how things worked out!


I've been SO busy! I don't frequent the site as often as I used to, I haven't actually tried it yet, I own a retail tanning salon and am considering using "squeeze" boxs in the tanning rooms to put shoutcast in the there for my customers.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Lamarviking said:


> I've been SO busy! I don't frequent the site as often as I used to, I haven't actually tried it yet, I own a retail tanning salon and am considering using "squeeze" boxs in the tanning rooms to put shoutcast in the there for my customers.


But you know about the camera in the red light and the 'eye' section of the TiVo, right?

I imagine this would be illegal (although potentially entertaining!) in a tanning saloon 

JK - good luck! Thanks for the follow-up!


----------

